
Storage platform for scaling MySQL from YouTube - baijum
https://github.com/youtube/vitess
======
stephenr
From the project site (vitess.io):

> MySQL doesn't natively support sharding, but you will likely need it as your
> database grows.

Except, what tiny percentage of database backed applications in the world
_actually_ need sharding?

Just like the project that has 10 actual customers and uses dozens of managed
resources in AWS/Google Cloud/Azure when a couple of load balanced/failover
servers would work a lot more simply and a lot cheaper, this is going to
reinforce the idea that a Database with 500Mb of production data needs to be
sharded.

Honestly, I think it's entirely apt that Shard is just one letter away from
Shart.

